# A better way to tell where members are situated



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 27, 2014)

So we can hook up with people in the same country at least..and I have to ask what happened to helping a friend in need...too many people blow arseing about there plants and not enough community I say...I moved from Wellington NZ to Auckland NZ and have never come across so many selfish people in my life ...it is either the big rip off or just nothing, no help cant even point someone in the right direction!!! ..It reminds me of the kiwi facebook page with 10 000 members and they cant even get 1000 signatures for a petition to send to the Government...SELFISH...Its all lovely when you are OK isn't it so everyone else can go get f#$#ed.....to me its not JAFA its JAFSA ..no wonder people turn to that synthetic shit when someone is gloating about getting a pound from a 1 meter plant but can't help someone out it really shows what kind of a person they are..even worse that they ignore you and treat you like some kind of insect for having the audacity to come on a site such as this and think there might be some REAL PEOPLE here...Sorry but it has to be said...some of us would love to be growing but our living arrangements don't suit ...don't have wheels so cant really bush it as I live central but when I do start growing I won't be a selfish bastard I can tell you that much...Ashamed to be Kiwi sometimes I really am


----------



## anzohaze (Nov 27, 2014)

So first off welcome young grass hopper to RIU. Second off did you become a member to cry about life and the people in it or did you make another thread mainy to be able to ramt without the balls busting


----------



## DebonaireBeef06 (Nov 27, 2014)

anzohaze said:


> So first off welcome young grass hopper to RIU. Second off did you become a member to cry about life and the people in it or did you make another thread mainy to be able to ramt without the balls busting


Do I not have the right to air my views or is that only for jump on the bandwagon types like yourself and this is a new profile I was here years ago so get it right TRUTH HURTS Simply airing the truth mate- lived life long enough to not cry about BS fakes. Simply saying hi - looking for like minded peeps - as I said. And ya maybe without balls busting cos its easy nuff to get em busted - everyone always tries to bust balls but they are full of shit. Like, their LB off a meter .... which I never asked about. Never asked "Oh, how much yield ?blah blah' nope. Simply said hi.. and It looks like you are crying maybe its because you are one of the selfish all about himself kiwis I just mentioned? Again no positive feedback just Selfish all about me crap!!


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2014)

lol.....


----------



## weedenhanced (Nov 28, 2014)

angel959 said:


> Hey I have read all of this and if anyone is a twat it is you mate ...maybe you should spend more time looking after your children than blowing your hooter on a site like this ...Do tell me if this isn't where you hook up with like minded people what the fuck is this place for DO TELL?!...people like you whom I totally agree are a senior member and should know better have no right to push new or old members out of this forum and admin I could share all this to facebook and show everyone why this is no place for decent smokers to come...I also agree that a forum is a place to air your feelings and thoughts and maybe have some adult discussion but as I see the very first person to answer jumps on this idiots band wagon just for the sake of putting a new member down for kiwipaulies sake I am beginning to see why no one says "go to rollup some good people there"...TUTT TUTT and I also agree JAFSA's all round!!


Lol u can see ur a troll trying to attack kiwipaul lol u have very little posts


----------



## LetsGetCritical (Nov 28, 2014)

@angel959 and @DebonaireBeef06 are the same person.


----------



## anzohaze (Nov 28, 2014)

angel959 said:


> I can see you suck kiwipaulies balls you definitely talk about them enough!! but if you can not read or understand what a post is saying maybe you just shouldn't comment .Go back and read it ..but looking at your english( i had to get the code book out just to understand you) I can see how YOU COMPLETELY MISSED THE POINT ...and you and kiwipaulie can go troll IP addresses together DODGY OR WHAT PEOPLE....If anyone is a PIG it is that guy ...yeah Mr grow man trolling rollit up everyday...anyone been busted recently????Maybe his LB 1 mter plant has given him too much cover!!! GO smoke weed with Kiwis kids mate YES I READ THAT POST TOO!!!


Tou cant not read my comment properly whats wrong with it. Anyone thatd is a usual commenter in a post knows what mainy is. <~~~~ theres a thread abouy "mainy." Second off you my friend are dumb as they come. I suck kiwis balls.... i have never met him this is the 1st time actually seeing or posting w him. Why would someone say hey wre does everypne live i need help thats a conspiracy theory and mu fellow riu members are not that dumb. So keep you nose out of were it dont belong and stfu have q good day


----------



## Growing broke (Nov 28, 2014)

Wow why can't everyone just get along? Share info help each other out I thought that was the whole point of this site. Just joined and now I'm confused why I did?makes me not wanna ask questions in fear of someone gettin an attitude.


----------



## qwizoking (Nov 28, 2014)

I just came to say.. Kiwi is hardly a "senior member"
I wouldn't consider myself so... Click my name then click his, bid difference..
Anyway carry on with yalls nonsense


----------



## sunni (Nov 28, 2014)

LetsGetCritical said:


> @angel959 and @DebonaireBeef06 are the same person.


they are indeed thread closed.


----------

